# مبادىء واساسيات plc



## معاذفوزي (21 أغسطس 2011)

*PLC Program*

الى الاخوان المهتمين ب plc 
اليكم الرابط التالي 

http//program-plc.blogspot.com


----------



## معاذفوزي (21 أغسطس 2011)

*الدخول الى مبادىء واساسيات ال (plc)*

الى المهتمين ب (plc)


----------



## معاذفوزي (21 أغسطس 2011)

الى المهتمين ب plc


----------



## معاذفوزي (22 أغسطس 2011)

*الى المهتمين ب(plc)*

الاخوة الاعزاء الرابط التالي يحوي فديوهات ومعلومات عن PLC-S7 
www.bin95.com


----------



## معاذفوزي (22 أغسطس 2011)

*الى المهتمين ب(plc)*

الرابط التالي يحوي على معلومات اكثر تفصيلا عن plc-s7


----------



## معاذفوزي (22 أغسطس 2011)

*الى المهتمين ب(plc)*

الرابط التالي يحوي على معلومات اكثر تفصيلا عن PLC 
www.Kumanda.org


----------



## eng_taha_a (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا و جارى التحميل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

أخى
شكرا جزيلا لهذا المجهود جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
رجاء 
مادام نفس الموضوع رجاء وضع الجديد كردود لنفس الموضوع حتى يستطيع المهتم أن يلم بكل جوانبه فى موضوع واحد فبعد قليل سيختل الترتيب حسب ردود المشاهدين و يستحيل على المشاهد أن يلم بباقى الموضوع


----------



## معاذفوزي (23 أغسطس 2011)

*الموقع التالي لشركة ايطالية متقدمة في plc*

الاخوة الاعزاء الموقع التالي يوضح المعلومات عن PLC بعد فتح Google وادخال العنوان في البحث (Search)
ستفتح موقع الشركة وبعدها تكتب عبارة PLC في البحث فتكون بذلك في علوم هذا النظام المتقدم 

G.B. Automazioni
وانشاء الله سارفق لكم ملفات اكثر تفصيلا بصيغة PDF file


----------



## sami_509 (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا االفاضل على المجهود


----------



## معاذفوزي (24 أغسطس 2011)

*الى المهتمين ب(plc)*

display for the cpu s7-200 ,s7-300


----------



## safaa66 (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا للجميع على هذه الجهود ودمتم سالمين


----------



## محمد النتشة (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الطيب
وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المشاركات


----------



## معاذفوزي (7 يناير 2012)

*Plc - optical detectors coupling diod*

السلام عليكم 
الملفات المرفقة تبين بعض المعلومات عن coupling diod . المستخدم في الكثير من المكائن plc.
والذي يغذي كارت *digital input in cpu *


----------



## معاذفوزي (7 يناير 2012)

*Plc electric symbols*

السلام عليكم 

من الفقرات المهمة في معرفة العناصر ورموزها في plc 
والتي تفيد المستخدم لهذا النظام 
الملف المرفق يبين قسم منها


----------



## معاذفوزي (11 يناير 2012)

*Siemens\ simatic s-7 300 & 400 invertors*

السلام عليكم 
في الخطوات *العملية* لاي ماكنة PLC . نجد INVERTORS .وكثير من المتدربين والمبتدئين لهذا النظام . 
*SIEMENS \ SIMATIC - S7 300 &400 &200*
*CPU 200 & 222 & 315* 
يحاول طريقة فهم عمل هذا الجهاز *INVERTORS* وربما يأخذ منة وقت طويل 
وبصورة بسيطة فأن الجهاز هو كباقي الاجهزة البسيطة الاستخدام حيث يقوم 
( *بتحويل التيار الثابت D.C الـــــــــــــى متغير A.C* ). 
وبترددات وجهود مختلفة وحسب الحمل المطلوب وكيفية تحكمة بسرعة الماطور 

اما طريقة برمجتة وحل المشاكل المتسببة من انخفاض التيار والجهد منها انقطاع التيار المفاجى ء وغيرها من المعالم (*PARAMETERS*) .
سوف اعطي طريقة برمجتها واعادة البراميترات الى ما كانت عليه قبل المشكلة وما يعني كل منها . من رموز *r 0000 & P 0000*
اولا علينا ان ناخذ فكرة بسيطة عنة وعن بعض خصائصة كأي جهاز بسيط


----------



## معاذفوزي (11 يناير 2012)

*Siemens\ simatic s-7 300 & 400 invertors*

*السلام عليكم *
*في الخطوات العملية لاي ماكنة PLC . نجد INVERTORS .وكثير من المتدربين والمبتدئين لهذا النظام . *
*SIEMENS \ SIMATIC - S7 300 &400 &200*
*CPU 200 & 222 & 315 *
*يحاول طريقة فهم عمل هذا الجهاز INVERTORS وربما يأخذ منة وقت طويل *
*وبصورة بسيطة فأن الجهاز هو كباقي الاجهزة البسيطة الاستخدام حيث يقوم *
*( بتحويل التيار الثابت D.C الـــــــــــــى متغير A.C ). *
*وبترددات وجهود مختلفة وحسب الحمل المطلوب وكيفية تحكمة بسرعة الماطور *​ 
*اما طريقة برمجتة وحل المشاكل المتسببة من انخفاض التيار والجهد منها انقطاع التيار المفاجى ء وغيرها من المعالم (PARAMETERS) .*
*سوف اعطي طريقة برمجتها واعادة البراميترات الى ما كانت عليه قبل المشكلة وما يعني كل منها . *
*من رموز r 0000 & P 0000*
*اولا علينا ان ناخذ فكرة بسيطة عنة وعن بعض خصائصة كأي جهاز بسيط*​


----------



## ram509 (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير على المجهود .. *


----------



## abdelwahab14 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## norman1 (21 مارس 2014)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ومزيد من العطا


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (21 مارس 2014)

بارك الله بكل من ساهم ف نشر الخير 
في سبيل تطو ر العلم


----------

